# The Supreme  no qualification required. Your thoughts?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

As you all know, the Supreme Show now does not require a cat to qualify for entry. What are your thoughts on this?

Do you think it lessens the importance of the show?
Do you think its a good thing to make it more accessible?

In my opinion, I think it is a shame. If this is the feline equivalent of Crufts and is titled The Supreme surely all exhibits being of a certain standard is really important? Personally I dont think its a good thing that any cat can be shown here.

What are the general thoughts on here?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's just an expensive normal show now. i only live up the road and won't be going. the judges are awful too, in my section anyway.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I can see both sides to this question, it would be nice to see some sort of qualification required but then again its also nice for everyone who enters without qualifying to say their cat competed in the Supreme Cat Show. A Great question Jo.........


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I do think it cheapens it and I do think it will affect entries as people will view it as less prestigious.....

I may exhibit this year as judges good for my breed and is only 10 minutes up the road! Would I exhibit for the pride of saying I showed at the Supreme? no not now it has been dumbed down ......


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we did it for the first time last year.. and our variant selkirk got 1st place out of 4.. which we were shocked at..

but we did think it was just another show... although more expensive.. and only 1 class...

it hasnt stopped us from entering this year with another cat in ped pet..:thumbup:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If everyone who qualified entered they wouldn't have room to throw it open. There won't be a Supreme if they don't get the paws in pens.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think that's what the real problem was. As Havoc says, no entries, no Supreme! It really is just a very expensive, very busy show, but such a good day out!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Entries are declining for all shows and have been for some time. The ever rising cost of travel is enough to make everyone think twice. I still think the Supreme is a great day out and the chance to catch up with friends.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

One of the main reasons that the Supreme show is a little more expensive is because all the pens are double sized, this doesnt matter to us as we have to have a double pen at every show due to the size of our cats, If we were to put Ozzy into a single pen at a show there would be outcry im sure.............But whatever the cost etc i still think the Supreme show day is a fab day out...............Chris


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

havoc said:


> If everyone who qualified entered they wouldn't have room to throw it open. There won't be a Supreme if they don't get the paws in pens.


A really good point.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Get decent Judges in, get more entries....


----------



## juju169 (Nov 29, 2010)

We went last year and thought the wow factor had gone, the trade stands were nothing like as intersting as previous years and the special kitten class was a joke! I found the whole day very stressful, the signs for the Supreme car parks were missleading too. Won't be going again for a long time, if ever, just not worth it. As for qualifying I think they should keep to the old system, to try and make the show a little bit special.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> We went last year and thought the wow factor had gone


That's partly because of the recession - and partly because familiarity breeds contempt  Any pet owner who decides to visit for the first time will be wowed whereas someone who has been breeding/showing for a while needs it to be bigger and better each year to get any wow factor. Have to say I rarely get to see trade stands etc. as I'm too busy catching up with people. Friends and their cats are what's important to me so one show a year in a central location is just great.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so although my nellie won her classes a few years ago at the three counties, and she qualified for the supreme, it would have been a waste of time had i shown her? i have also been told that she could be shown any time at the supreme just because she qualified in 2006.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats a shame because the supreme is the only cat show i get to go to.


----------

